# A Haunting at 3rd & Main



## Zombie_boy (Aug 29, 2006)

Not complete yet but it's coming along

http://www.geocities.com/a_haunting


----------



## Zombie_boy (Aug 29, 2006)

No feedback at all? Love it, it sucks, add this or that, anything?


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

Sorry it took me so long to post, meant to much earlier. I really like the site, however one word of advice: It took me some digging to find out where you're located. I got all excited thinking you guys were near me, there's a suburb called Mansfield here in TX, and then disappointed because you weren't. Good luck with your haunt, the site looks good.


----------



## Zombie_boy (Aug 29, 2006)

THank you so much for the feedback and the kind words. I agree with you. I can make the location more prominent. I appreciate it!


----------



## Head Spook (Aug 25, 2005)

I think it looks great so far. I'm hoping to get a site up myself, but will probably be after Halloween before I have a chance.......


----------

